# Review of visa programme changes in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The past year has been an important one for Australia's migration programme with the implementation of a number of changes aimed at improving responsiveness to the country's needs and streamlining the application process. The 2012-2013 migration programme is the largest on record with 190,000 places, and work is already in progress for the 2013-2014 programme. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Review of visa programme changes in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

